# Rhodes Metal Shaper - Maine $800



## vtcnc (Sep 14, 2020)

Not mine. Here is the link:





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 14, 2020)

Cute little thing.


----------



## randyjaco (Sep 15, 2020)

That's a sweet deal for someone


----------



## ArmyDoc (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow.  That's really nice.  And its just out side of Augusta...  Unfortunately its Augusta ME not Augusta GA


----------

